# Sturmey Archer 2 spd Internal



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone tried it?

I'm thinking of it on my Singlespeed/SA 2 spd without brake!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_eb (Jan 15, 2011)

I am assuming you mean the new version, I have a 60's original which I was running on my Kona Paddy Wagon. The original is good, the direct drive gear is fine but the lower gear, loses a bit of power. I believe the new one has the direct drive as the lower gear so the higher one would lose a little power. Really like the hub, I should fix the broken spoke on the wheel and build the Kona back up.


----------



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

*new version*

I'm also very interested in this hub. Anyone else have more feedback?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

SRAM's 2-speed hub, the Automatix, is out now, too.


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

NEPMTBA, Did you ever end up getting this hub? I am considering converting my SS to a 2spd kickshift if this hub is trailworthy. SA says its for pavement use only, but it seems like most all IGH makers say this about their hubs and plenty of folks are running IGHs on their trail bikes. I need a simple option for a trail gear and a road gear, and this seems to be the cheapest way to go.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Look what Brown delivered today...

... webb-o your a mind reader!... LOL

Hope to get it built this weekend or early next week. Gotta figure spokes and gett'er on the bike! I did order an optional sprocket don't know that's just how I am!


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome...please post a review after you have a chance to put some trail time on it.

FYI, found this review of the S2 on bikeforums.net:
"_Well, maybe I'm the first ever...or not. Anyways, I built up a Sturmey Archer S2 with a Rhynolite Rim...took the old DeKerf singlespeed to Moab for the holiday season. First day, Klondike Bluff trail...awesome, the hub performed awesome, running a 20T cog on it. Second day, Slick Rock trail....half the trail awesome, until on a steep climb, cranking hard...GONE...the 3 spline 20T cog, just blew the 3 splines off. I'm not a 200lb'er...almost though, 185. Anyways, just thought I'd let you know...you can put a Sturmey Archer S2 120mm spacing hub into a 135mm spaced rear end. The extra gear...awesome. Remember, if you have a 20T cog, that is the easiest it gets. When kicked back, it only gets harder. If you ride a 15 and you want something easier, get a 19 and when you kick back it will be like having a 15._"

I would also be interested to know if anyone makes a disc rotor adapter that will fit this hub....


----------

